# S: Defekte Mainboards und Grakas



## CBFD (25. April 2010)

Also, wer etwas abzugeben hat, kann sich ja melden, gerne auch grössere Mengen!
Auch defekte CPUs

Einfach mal alles anbieten!


----------



## TinoZeros (25. April 2010)

hab ne defekte X1950XTX 512MB Sapphire abzugeben


----------



## CBFD (25. April 2010)

Hallo, du kannst dich ja dann per PN bei mir melden!

MfG


----------

